# Looking for feedback on a Pennsylvania breeder



## ARshuter (Mar 3, 2017)

Anyone ever had any dealings with Mountain View Kennels in Stoystown Pennsylvania?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope. Website?


----------



## ARshuter (Mar 3, 2017)

Xeph said:


> Nope. Website?


The only thing I can find is on Facebook under Mountain View Kennels. Apparently they breed Boxers and Shepherds.

https://www.facebook.com/Mountain-View-Kennels-150369168777681/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am way way more than a little irritated! They basically are ripping off my kennel name.....just dropped a letter!

Looks like a very commercial puppy factory for English bulldogs and now throwing in GSDs as well....


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like they have one of wolfstraum's N litter pups. Maybe ask Lee about them


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

NO - they do NOT have one of my pups.....I just posted that they ripped off my kennel name by dropping letters ..............the name itself is protected so that no one can use it - but I guess they can use something very close.....


Makes them extremely unethical in my book


Lee


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

ARshuter said:


> The only thing I can find is on Facebook under Mountain View Kennels. Apparently they breed Boxers and Shepherds.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Mountain-View-Kennels-150369168777681/


They are breeding old English bulldogs and English bull dogs-not sure what the difference is...


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Looks like they have one of wolfstraum's N litter pups. Maybe ask Lee about them


Lee's N litter is a full year older than the puppy in the picture on their Facebook page. They look to be a scam, and probably a puppy mill.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh wow Lee. That's terrible. Hope you can do something about that.

Ken. Yes I know. I know two dogs from that litter. I didn't analyze their page for ages of dogs in the pictures.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

ARshuter what are you looking for in a puppy? Wolfstraum in located in Pittsburgh and has very well bred quality puppies. I personally have met several from her breeding's over the years, and all have been really nice dogs. I currently have two females that carry her bloodlines, and have done a couple breeding's using males from her breeding program. Those puppies are really nice and are in family homes as well as working homes.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the website or listing was a typo.....the dog's kennel name was Wolfstal......people need to be more careful because that sort of typo causes alot of misunderstanding!


Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well I found the website. Specifically found the puppy guarantee. Contract states that they make no guarantee that the pup will have seen a vet. Puppy is guaranteed free of visible defects at the time of sale. Guaranteed free of crippling diseases for 30 days. And all bills for viruses or parasites ar your problem. HEALTH GUARENTEE


----------



## ARshuter (Mar 3, 2017)

mnm said:


> ARshuter what are you looking for in a puppy? Wolfstraum in located in Pittsburgh and has very well bred quality puppies. I personally have met several from her breeding's over the years, and all have been really nice dogs. I currently have two females that carry her bloodlines, and have done a couple breeding's using males from her breeding program. Those puppies are really nice and are in family homes as well as working homes.


I have talked with Lee back in March or April and so far she is at the top of my list. I am just shopping around, to see what else is available in my area. It's kinda like car shopping you don't buy from the first dealer you go to do you?

What I'm looking for is medium drive mostly to do tracking, nose work, rally and a little protection. I have a home based business, gun repair, and with the heroin problem we have here in southwestern pa, protection is moving up the list a little more each day. My local PD is almost 20 miles away. Not that I would want anything to happen to the dog but with a wife and two daughters I want the idiot to think twice or three times before entering.

I do have a female but she's a lover not a fighter. Unless she would lick them to death she'd probably help them carry stuff out to their car.


----------

